
SARM (Stacked Approximated Regression Machine) Withdrawn - Houshalter
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/51ut79/sarm_stacked_approximated_regression_machine/
======
Houshalter
I link to the reddit discussion instead of the pdf of the retraction, because
there is a lot more information and discussion there. Hopefully the HN ranking
algorithm doesn't punish this too much.

~~~
mdda
Thanks for posting the Reddit link : I hadn't previously realised that the
quality of the commentary in /r/MachineLearning was so high.

I came across your link I had "check the real-ness of SARM" on my TODO list
(along with the v1 of the PDF on my reader). Now to try and parse through what
was real about the method and what was hubris...

